
Musk defense “borders on the ridiculous,” SEC tells court - kgwgk
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/03/musk-defense-borders-on-the-ridiculous-sec-tells-court/
======
ejlangev
The man truly is his own worst enemy. Seemed clear that something was up with
him when he called that cave diver a "pedo" for no apparent reason. I hope
that being held accountable for his actions deflates his head a little bit.
Smart guy who is working on some good stuff that most people support and he
doesn't need to keep lying about it.

~~~
HNLurker2
There's that line that around 2pm when after work we do stupid stuff like:
mistakes in hospital work, stupid tweets etc.

Reference to "When" by Daniel Pink

------
turtlegrids
this truly is the best (at least the most hilarious) timeline

~~~
core-questions
Nothing makes me happier than Musk's utter disdain for legal processes that he
can pay his way out of. I wouldn't even go to court if I was him... would just
hide out on my island and keep tweeting stuff that pisses off the SEC until
the bitter end

~~~
Pharmakon
The SEC is one of the government agencies that’s best not to mess around with.
They have broad powers, lots of discretion, and a very long arm. They can’t
put you in jail, but they can make sure you never see the inside of a
boardroom or run another publicly traded company until you die. They can also
reach out and seize assets overseas, and they have a pretty close relationship
with the Justice Department.

I think Musk is just somewhat damaged, as his recent history keeps
demonstrating. Calling that diver “pedo guy” was beyond stupid, but going back
for seconds on that was nuts. Smoking pot on video when you have a security
clearance is also stupid, as was “funding secured.” His behavior on that
shareholder call was childish, and so on. He just keeps on walking into panes
or plate glass and bitching about how much it hurts, but no one is doing this
to him, but him.

He has some huge companies to run, and this behavior as a pattern is
concerning for those of us who care more about the fate of those companies
than his increasingly obnoxious and conspiratorial cult of personality.

~~~
core-questions
I guess I'm more on the cult of personality side, because I'm not an investor.
My view is that Musk is someone who's peeked behind the curtain far enough to
be scared and demotivated by what he's seen, and now he's just surfing down
the luck plane to see where he lands.

As an observer, it's fun to watch. Not sure I care that much about the impact,
sad as that statement is.

